# New to cichlids, need help



## Dyllzz31 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, im new to cichlids and have a few questions.

I just picked up a used tank that came with around 20 convict cichlids, a rainbow shark, a cherry barb, a neon rosey barb i think, and what i think to be a jeweled cichlid (from images on google)

These are all in a 50 gal tank. I have 2 heaters that keep up with temp as my house is wood heat so it fluctuates quite a bit. Also have 2 filstar xp-m external filters but currently only running 1.

Is everything im running ok?

Can i run both external filters? Do i need to?

How much should i feed this many fish i keep hearing as much as they can eat in 30 seconds. But that always seems to be for a couple fish. Its hard to watch 25 fish all eat at once and make sure theyre all getting fed. They also seem hungry. Always schooling on top of tank when i walk by hoping its feeding time.

The filter is running out a sort of rain bar that is slightly above the water to create oxygen or should i get a seperate aerator or air stone?

Do i have too many fish in the 50 gal tank?

Could i add 2 or 3 jack dempseys?

Thanks for the help! I havent had fish in a while and not too sure on everything.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Can you post the dimensions of your 50G tank in Length x Width x Height?

Are the Convicts adult size? I don't keep them but it does sound like a lot of fish.

Did you get the filters with the tank or are these brand new? I would use both filters regardless as I'm a fan of 2 filters for tanks 50G and larger for cichlids.

You don't need to add an aerator of air stone as the rain bar (spray bar) should agitate the water surface and help with oxygenation.

I would hold off on adding any more fish at this time.

Do you have an aquarium test kit to monitor water results? If so, post your results and if not I suggest getting one.


----------



## Dyllzz31 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deeda said:


> Hi and Welcome to C-F!!
> 
> Can you post the dimensions of your 50G tank in Length x Width x Height?
> 
> ...


I would say the tank is 4ft L 1.5ft W 2ft Tall. Roughly, dont have a measuring tape on me. The filters came with tank. I am hoping to get new foam filters for them but i did add new media when i set up and also rinsed the filters.

There are 3 or 4 full size ish. Im not entirely sure how big these grow *** neved had them before but i would say they are 4 inches long maybe more. And the rest are between 1 and 3 inches id say. The barbs are the same as the medium size ones besides the cherry which is an inch long. And the rainbow shark is maybe 2 to 3 inches.

I will hopefully be getting a test kit tomorrow as i live about an hour away from any walmart or pet supply store.

What about the food? I have flakes for them not sure on how much for this many fish.


----------



## Dyllzz31 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here are some pictures. Hard to keep them still lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

Did you clean the filter media in tap water? If so, do you know what disinfectant your local water company uses to treat the tap water?

Did you use a water conditioner when setting up the new tank that eliminates chlorine or chloramine? Post the brand you used if you have one.

Food brands and types are a personal preference among fish keepers. Flake is commonly used but a pellet food would also be a good choice. Which brand and type of flake food are you using?

I like the API brand liquid test kit for testing, you can get the Master Kit which includes pH (low & high), ammonia, nitrite and nitrate as it provides basic tests for the aquarium. Check the test kit expiration date BEFORE buying to make sure it is not expired.


----------



## Dyllzz31 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deeda said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Did you clean the filter media in tap water? If so, do you know what disinfectant your local water company uses to treat the tap water?
> 
> ...


I have well water with no chemical treatments that i know of just ran through sand filters and uv filters to the house. I used some left over water from tank to rinse the filters but after moving i did have to fill tank with my well water. but i did use "Tetra AquaSafe" just incase which dechlorinates and conditions, replenishes protective slime coat, etc. I also used "API Aquarium Salt" as well

the food is the "TetraCichlid" flakes which previous owner has been using for the past year and the barbs and shark also eat.

I will try to find that kit. Thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

The fish you have in the top right corner of your pictures is called a fire mouth (_Thorichthys meeki_)
It may not be pressing at the moment, but I think eventually it probably would be a good idea to remove at least some of the convicts. You'll likely end up with either a pair of convicts or one male and a group of females. Sometimes more then one pair can work for some time but usually, eventually one male is going to prevail.
Male cons can get to around 6", though many don't get quite that large. Females usually 3 1/2" to 4 1/2". At least based on your pictures, none of your convicts appear to be much more then 3" so you still have some time before they reach larger sizes. Females usually have orange-yellow spots on the belly. Males lack the yellow spots on the belly and are much larger and deeper bodied.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Dyllzz31 said:


> I have well water with no chemical treatments that i know of just ran through sand filters and uv filters to the house. I used some left over water from tank to rinse the filters but after moving i did have to fill tank with my well water. but i did use "Tetra AquaSafe" just incase which dechlorinates and conditions, replenishes protective slime coat, etc. I also used "API Aquarium Salt" as well
> 
> the food is the "TetraCichlid" flakes which previous owner has been using for the past year and the barbs and shark also eat.
> 
> I will try to find that kit. Thanks


Even better that you have well water that should require no treatment before using in the aquarium. I also have well water with only a whole house sediment filter and it works great for me. I would also test your tap water with the kit just to see a base level of your water.

Once your Aqua Safe runs out, consider switching to Prime which has no slime coat stuff in it. You won't need it as a conditioner per se but it sometimes comes in handy if you experience a spike in ammonia.

If you can't find the test kit at your local stores, consider ordering online as usually aquarium products are cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## Dyllzz31 (Jan 7, 2018)

BC in SK said:


> The fish you have in the top right corner of your pictures is called a fire mouth (_Thorichthys meeki_)
> It may not be pressing at the moment, but I think eventually it probably would be a good idea to remove at least some of the convicts. You'll likely end up with either a pair of convicts or one male and a group of females. Sometimes more then one pair can work for some time but usually, eventually one male is going to prevail.
> Male cons can get to around 6", though many don't get quite that large. Females usually 3 1/2" to 4 1/2". At least based on your pictures, none of your convicts appear to be much more then 3" so you still have some time before they reach larger sizes. Females usually have orange-yellow spots on the belly. Males lack the yellow spots on the belly and are much larger and deeper bodied.


Thanks for the info! do you have any idea how much i should be feeding these guys?


----------



## Dyllzz31 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deeda said:


> Even better that you have well water that should require no treatment before using in the aquarium. I also have well water with only a whole house sediment filter and it works great for me. I would also test your tap water with the kit just to see a base level of your water.
> 
> Once your Aqua Safe runs out, consider switching to Prime which has no slime coat stuff in it. You won't need it as a conditioner per se but it sometimes comes in handy if you experience a spike in ammonia.
> 
> If you can't find the test kit at your local stores, consider ordering online as usually aquarium products are cheaper even with shipping.


awesome I will check that out. what would you say about adding a pleco to the tank maybe even after I remove some cichlids. do they work well together?
or something else to help with keeping tank clean


----------

